# What console or pc game you are currently playing?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I been playing Skyrim on my Xbox 360.

Had to delete the original save files,because i went somewhere in the game that is only for high level characters and could make the game unwinnable,so i deleted and started a new game last night.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Skyrim Special edition? 

Since I don't play games anymore, but still enjoy them, I watch "Let's Plays" on YouTube instead. I really enjoyed one recently of the new game Obduction from the makers of Myst. It was _really _good game and story:

(SPOILERS)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

None...........:devil:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Metalkitsune said:


> I been playing Skyrim on my Xbox 360.
> 
> Had to delete the original save files,because i went somewhere in the game that is only for high level characters and could make the game unwinnable,so i deleted and started a new game last night.


I feel your pain. The problem with Bethesda games (Fallout, Elder Scrolls), besides the awful bugs, frame rate issues/freezes, and save game files that seem to take up memory exponentially, is that the plot lines often interfere with gameplay. An example: In Skyrim it's best to not go far into the main storyline ( where you fight your first dragon) because subsequently you have these random dragon encounters that tend to fry friend and foe alike. It's best to play through all the add ons as far as you can, and all the side quests, before this because you may find the character you need to finish a particular quest a pile of glowing ash on the ground. It's hard to have a meaningful conversation with a pile of unresponsive ash. No console commands on a 360, so no joy. That's why I play Borderlands -- fewer issues.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Skyrim Special edition?
> 
> Since I don't play games anymore, but still enjoy them, I watch "Let's Plays" on YouTube instead. I really enjoyed one recently of the new game Obduction from the makers of Myst. It was _really _good game and story:
> 
> (SPOILERS)


Skyrim: Legendary Edition. Been playing as a Khajiit.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I normally abstain from gaming, but recently I've gotten into that new Hitman game. It's a nice way to blow off steam on the weekends.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to be a straight-up PC gaming addict but nowadays I do very little. Lately I've gotten into Garry's Mod which is really an incredible program. But the only other games I spend any time on are simulations, mainly Orbiter Space Flight Simulator and Out of the Park Baseball. Empire and Rome II Total War are fun every now and then too.
And here's a confession- I've never owned a console, ever.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Hearthstone and Starcraft II on the PC.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I love Total War series and I had been playing Empire Total War with some mods with unit stats modified by myself. I love military history and especially 18th century and 19th century. I usually don't spend much time playing videogames but I really enjoy strategical / tactical historical games. I own the following ones: Medieval II Total War, Empire Total War, Napoleon Total War, Shogun 2 Fall of The Samurai, Rome II Total War, Attila Total War, Scourge of War Gettysburg, Pike and Shot Campaigns and sometimes I also play World of Warships.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts 1.5/2.5, inFAMOUS, Mortal Kombat, Final Fantasy XV, Nier: Automata, Star Wars Battlefront, Valkyria Chronicles Remastered.


----------

